# Thanks Outbackers !



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

The DW "suggested" we get a travel trailer which translates to Honey find something that I will love and tell me where to sign. 
So I started the tedious search of the endless floor plans and manufactures and came across the Outback 25RS. Shortly after finding the 25RS I came across the most informative, educational and friendly site, Outbackers. 
I believe that I have read nearly every post here and in the process realized that we were going to bring and Outback home and we would become Outbackers. The real question was when. I was seriously ready to purchase a late model 25RS until I saw the new 250RS. Thanks to the information here at Outbackers I realized that making the drive to Holman's RV would be a definite possibility for a new 250RS. 
However, the realist side came out and I gave the "local" dealers a fair chance to meet or come close to Holman's price. Some dealers just scoffed at the price one even said and I quote" good luck on them honoring that price when you get to the lot, I don't think you will come home with one hitched to your truck", really&#8230;well I have a purchase order for that price. He really thought that we wouldn't make the drive to save $5,000 from his "great deal" price. 
In the end Ben's RV in York, Pa came close enough that making the drive west was not economical. So far they have been great to deal with. 
I want to give a special thanks to Camper Andy and Oregon Camper for some of the best information that I have ever read. I also want to thank the countless Outbackers for all the questions that they have either asked or answered. With out all of you I don't think that I would have decided to make this purchase. Did I mention that this is our FIRST travel trailer. 
With all the great info found here we were able to ask informed questions, purchase the right hitch the first time and start our camping experience on the right foot. 
So with a modified Oregon Camper PDI check list in hand we are going to finally take delivery of our 2010 250RS Tuesday.








I think our set up will be just fine:
04' SuperCrew w/ 5.4 and 3.55 rears rolling on Cooper ATR load range E tires 
Reese Dual Cam w/1000lb trunion bars

Do I get "mod credit" for the axle flip, 15" tires/wheels and the other mods that the factory did?

Thanks again to all the Outbackers that have silently helped us!!


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Red Beard said:


> The DW "suggested" we get a travel trailer which translates to Honey find something that I will love and tell me where to sign.
> So I started the tedious search of the endless floor plans and manufactures and came across the Outback 25RS. Shortly after finding the 25RS I came across the most informative, educational and friendly site, Outbackers.
> I believe that I have read nearly every post here and in the process realized that we were going to bring and Outback home and we would become Outbackers. The real question was when. I was seriously ready to purchase a late model 25RS until I saw the new 250RS. Thanks to the information here at Outbackers I realized that making the drive to Holman's RV would be a definite possibility for a new 250RS.
> However, the realist side came out and I gave the "local" dealers a fair chance to meet or come close to Holman's price. Some dealers just scoffed at the price one even said and I quote" good luck on them honoring that price when you get to the lot, I don't think you will come home with one hitched to your truck", really&#8230;well I have a purchase order for that price. He really thought that we wouldn't make the drive to save $5,000 from his "great deal" price.
> ...


Congrats on the new OB. Welcome to the site.
crunchman


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats on your new 250RS!!


Happy Camping!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Enjoy your new home away from home!

Congrats!

Mark


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulation!









We too chose the 250RS with help from all the wonderful information on this site.

Happy Camping!

Kelly


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!

I'm guessing Tuesday can't come soon enough....









Your updated PDI looks nice.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Again Congrats and welcome to the family. We have really enjoyed our RVs as our kids grew up and finally stepped up to a 5th wheel 4 years ago. It is great to go on a long camping trip with but also fun for even a one night trip to just get away from it all. We have a favorite campground that is 30 miles away, but a million miles from no where that we love to go to. While your waiting, take time to check out some of the local state and county CGs to see what there is close by. As always, if you have any questions, we are here. We have all made dumb mistakes or had duh moments so don't feel anything is too stupid to ask about. Above all, Have fun out there.


----------

